

You can't get entangled without a wormhole - dn2k
http://www.tgdaily.com/space-features/82309-you-cant-get-entangled-without-a-wormhole

======
ColinWright
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6867638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6867638)
(mit.edu)

Other sources of the same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6771435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6771435)
(aps.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6843048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6843048)
(wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6843958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6843958)
(sciencemag.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6855635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6855635)
(phys.org)

